# Players wanted for QLD Northside D&D



## Nevyn4237 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi I am looking at starting a New Group and have been playing D&D for 18 years so have heaps of experiance as player and DM
So if you are interested pleae leave a post then I will PM you my email so that we can start working out game times

- Game Location: Stafford Heights
- Game Type: 3e D&D and or D&D Minatures
- Setting: Forgotten Realms
- Session Times: I am able to run games anytime depending on players
- Age Range: 18+ prefered
- Number of Players wanted: atleast 4


----------

